# Car sickness



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

Both of my poodles got carsick, resulting in puking all over
my clothes...yuck! It's horrible!

My best advice would prolly be don't feed em'
before traveling somewhere...personal experience! LOL!


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

Does he ride out or in a crate in the car? Sometimes a dog in a closed crate fares better than one who isn't in a crate. Sometimes it's exactly the opposite. Where do you take him in the car?


----------



## spoofan (Dec 11, 2008)

He is not crated,but is in an enclosed area in the back.
Mostly,we go to the park...so it is a pleasant trip for him.
I find it actually is a bit better on a full stomach.
I heard somewhere it has to do with static electricity,that the dog reacts differently than humans.
You can buy a strip,attach it to your car outside and supposedly it works.
I might give that a try and see.


----------



## Sam I Am (Jul 6, 2008)

On extremely long trips we have to give Sam a tranquilizer. Our new vet suggests benedryl. But if it is just to a nearby park I wouldn't think he'd have time to throw up, maybe its an anxiety issue? If so, you could try TONS of positive reinforcement starting with just getting into the car and then just driving as little as 500ft, then back home for lots of praise, then gradually increase your distance. Could take a long time, but if it is just an anxiety issue, it's probably the only way to fix it.


----------



## gwtwmum2 (Sep 14, 2008)

Wrigley will throw up if we are in the car for very long. I think it is anxiety that makes him sick. I've been told to keep trying with the car rides and he will outgrow it (he isn't quite 4 months) so all I can say is - I feel your pain!


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

I'd be very ineterested to know your results with the static thing spoo. I have never heard that therory. It's interesting, and it's something thats never crossed my mind. 

I usually agree with the motion sickness or anxiety therories. I was lean towards nerves in your case because of the behavior you said he displays before getting into the car. That is obviously anxiety, but that may not be the cause of the sickness. He may have formed an association with the upset tummy and the car and now it's habit. Did that make sense at all?? It's been a crappy day so hopefuly I'm just rambling on without making any sense.


----------



## CurlyDog (Aug 20, 2008)

We've never had trouble until the recent 6 hour trip to VA. Abbie, our 11 year old collie was gagging on and off and threw up once. It was the first time she rode in a sedan instead of the back of the SUV. She stayed on the floor, wheras Max sat on the seat. We couldn't get her to stay on the seat. Max on the other hand was fine! It was his first long trip and he had a blast. Snooze a little, watch other cars for a while... Look at him!


----------



## Blue Fox (Oct 22, 2008)

T use to get car sick when he was younger but thankfully he seems to have grown out of it. It didn't matter if we had him in the back seat or right in the back behind the cargo barrier he would still throw up. But *touches wood* the last 10 or so trips he has been fine - so I'm not much help really :smile:

I would go with the anxiety theory and do lots of quick trips that don't result in throwing up, even if it's just round the block and back again in case he has formed the link between the car and feeling sick.


----------



## Jako (Mar 4, 2008)

Sammie gets nervous in the car, unless someone is sitting near him so he can lean on them.
He used to throw up unless he was sitting in someone's lap, but it's gotten better. Now he usually sits in front of me or lies on the floor at my feet. (not in the driver's seat, of course!)


----------



## spoofan (Dec 11, 2008)

Thanks for the tips.
Will try some.


----------



## kathyd (Nov 8, 2008)

I'm wondering if it's not more anxiety than motion sickness, since the symptoms start before he actually gets in the car. I was told to use Rescue Remedy, which would help with anxiety, but it didn't work for Murphy. She's fine on a short ride but once we hit the winding road to town she's throwing up, so I think hers is true motion sickness. 

There's also a homeopathic travel anxiety remedy made by HomeoPet, which I've bought but haven't tried yet. I bought it because it said it worked for both visually induced motion sickness and travel anxiety. 

You can get Rescue Remedy at the health food store and the HomeoPet stuff I bought at Bark and Fitz.

Have you tried very short rides that end in some place really fun? That might help if it's more anxiety than anything else. You can also try just putting him in the car, giving a treat and letting him get out again. Whatever makes him associate the car with good things.


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

car sickness! yuk! Well one of the minis, Cassie, threw up on the way home from getting the two of them - and she was in a crate. She gradually outgrew it, especially after a long trip to Cape Cod.

Ginger, STandard - got car sick when she was a pup - she outgrew it if she was in the car with the minis. Her trainer said to crate her and drive around town., then take the top of the crate and drive a few more trips and eventually she would be ok. She seemed to outgrow it too.

Now we come to Teddy - the worst of them all - he really gets carsick - no warning - doesn't matter if he eats or not - he projectile voimits. AFter the last time he totally got it all over my car - I actually had to hose it in side and it still smells in summer when windows are close! ugh - anyway we got this waterproof thing that goes on the seat. It doesnt stay up on the back of my seat beacuse I have a sedan and no head rests. But ideally, if you have a car with headrest in front seats and back you can make this kind of hammock. But actually, since I got this, I have taken him in the car several times and he hasn't thrown up, so maybe he will outgrow it too. But I wouldnt' take him on a long trip. By the way I even tried dramamine with Ginger and with Teddy and it didn't help. He really got the motion sickness. Cassie and Ginger did the mouth likcing thing but poor Teddy - he would be enjoyng the ride and then oops! Good luck - try the crate thing.:banghead:


----------



## Roxy (Apr 4, 2008)

My other standard - Roxy, got sick in the car until she was 7 months old. The vet finally said that sme dogs simply never outgrow that. It is a bad thing to have to deal with. Good luck. P.S. She eventually did outgrow it, but it was a slow process.


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

I know this is a old thread but I have heard people use a product called Calm for dogs. You have to get it at a health food store but they make it for people as well. It's supposed to calm the body and help to relax better. There are a few different one's to choose from. My sister swears by it so I know it works for humans.


----------



## spoofan (Dec 11, 2008)

SECRETO said:


> I know this is a old thread but I have heard people use a product called Calm for dogs. You have to get it at a health food store but they make it for people as well. It's supposed to calm the body and help to relax better. There are a few different one's to choose from. My sister swears by it so I know it works for humans.


Thanks for that information.
We are still struggling with it on and off,so I will give this a try and report back.


----------



## Yorkiecrazy (Jun 17, 2008)

We also had a problem with car sickness. Always had to bring clean-up bags for Chloe. I have also heard that Calm is a good product too. Read that taping a copper penny to the tummy works great too. Thankfully, Chloe out grew her car sickness.


----------



## maddiek (Nov 3, 2008)

Rufus does better if I crack a window and let fresh air in.

I have heard that if it is anxiety, having another dog along that likes car rides will help your dog get over his fear.

Rufus used to be car sick really bad. He is slowly outgrowing it.


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

How about a puppy that drools alot. Talk about a soaked coat by the time we reach are destination. Im trying to take him for lots of short rides but maybe I'll start using the calm if it can't get it under control. He's still so young. 

My only other concern about calm is when we need to go to a dog show. I don't want him too relaxed. I don't want him to ruin his coat on the way there either.


----------



## spoofan (Dec 11, 2008)

The drooling always comes first.
Followed by lip smacking.
Last, but most certainly not least, comes the throwing up.


----------



## maddiek (Nov 3, 2008)

The breeder had not fed Rufus on the day that I went to pick him up. He said poodles are known for being carsick. He was right in Rufus' case.


----------



## spoofan (Dec 11, 2008)

Interestingly enough,Gunther does much better when he has a full stomach.


----------



## Sam I Am (Jul 6, 2008)

Jenny will throw up a huge amount of food no matter when she ate last. One day she ate at 7am and threw up in the van at 5pm. I don't know why she still has that much food in her stomach that many hours later. It's wierd. The breeder said she didn't feed her the day I picked her up but she got sick 3 times on the 5 1/2 hour drive home. Sam outgrew it, although on REALLY long trips he could still get sick. We just take Jenny almost everywhere we go and hope she gets used to it.


----------



## gwtwmum2 (Sep 14, 2008)

Sam I am - Wrigley can be the same way. He starts to drool terribly and then by the time we reach hit vet (about a 25 min drive) he usually throws up right when I pull into the parking lot. But I've talked to others that say they usually grow out of it, so I'm hoping he will.


----------



## Sam I Am (Jul 6, 2008)

That's funny. Jenny does the same thing she usually doesn't throw up until I stop somewhere. We have started putting a double or triple layer of those cheaps throws Walmart had around xmas in the van then if she gets sick I can just fold one up and deal with it when we get home.


----------



## spoofan (Dec 11, 2008)

I asked my vet about it and he suggested that before going on a longer trip I can give Gunther some gravol.
So far I haven't.
There is no pattern with him...sometimes he gets sick during a 5 minute ride.
Other times he is perfectly fine for 1 hour ride.
I will get the 'Calm' that Secreto was talking about.
I also want to try that anti-static thing I mentioned before.


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

Enzo gets car sick also ...... I have a plastic bag to catch his bile its very annoying and nasty poor guy.


----------



## kathyd (Nov 8, 2008)

spoofan said:


> I asked my vet about it and he suggested that before going on a longer trip I can give Gunther some gravol.
> So far I haven't.
> There is no pattern with him...sometimes he gets sick during a 5 minute ride.
> Other times he is perfectly fine for 1 hour ride.
> ...


My vet suggested Gravol, too, but I haven't used it. Murphy seems to be getting better. I bought a static strip but haven't put it on the car yet. Moving her from the cargo area to the back seat seems to have helped. She doesn't drool anymore and the vomitting is reduced, so I'm hoping that she's just going to continue to outgrow this. I certainly hope so.


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

I mentioned Sting getting sick during rides to Susan (she owns Sting's daddy) and she said for me to give him Bonine. She says its a miracle med and swears by it. I guess walmart carries it at the pharmacy counter.


----------



## T o d d (Sep 25, 2007)

What's interesting for Moose is that some trips (1hr 30 minutes) he's 100% fine no drooling no issues and other times he's got the 1 foot long drools and decides to barf 10 minutes before we arrive. Rarely is there an in between.

He's gotten a LOT better, before he would go in circles trying to lay down now he just lays down and relaxes.


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

SECRETO said:


> I mentioned Sting getting sick during rides to Susan (she owns Sting's daddy) and she said for me to give him Bonine. She says its a miracle med and swears by it. I guess walmart carries it at the pharmacy counter.


What excatly is Bonine ?

I think I am going to look for those strips spoofan talked about . The day I took Enzo hiking was one of the grossest yet best car rides he has ever had. Usually my sister is in the back seat with him and she has a trash bag ready to catch his barf lol I normally do no feed him before a dog park day because he is wasting the food and his food ain’t cheap lol.

What was different about this ride was, when bf started the car Enzo put tail down and started to shake his head as if something was in his ear. He started to drool so badly and was shaking his head in the back seat. He got in the car without assistance this time. I had the trash bag ready while I sat next to him. I praised him talked to him and told him good boy. He was more relaxed with the praising. My sister never praises him barely touches him. He made it to the park without barfing until we were about to park lol. I was so disgusted because my pant leg was soaked from all his drooling. My bf was mad because drool was all over his leather seats lol but I found some napkins and was wiping it off.

On the way back he drooled but did not barf, which he normally barfs both ways.	

I think I might have to exercise him before a car ride so he will relax, then take him to the park.


----------



## P Nalitt (Mar 3, 2009)

Ok...... so what did most of you find that works for the carsick poodle. Savanna throws up sometimes 10 min. into the ride and sometimes 30 min. later, sometimes not at all and I am not sure what the difference is yet.

We will be driving when me make our big move from Va to Ca in June and I want to be prepared. We will take the 3rd row seats out of our yukon and the 2 spoos will be in that area together. The kid's will be in the 2nd row doing the usual "car fighting" lol . I am already anticipating the conversations:
Mom "Savanna threw Up" Mom "Vegas is eating it" Mom "Vegas peed" Mom "Savanna laid in it." Mom 'Savanna threw up again" Mom "are we there yet??"

Yea......... I'm not looking forward to this at all!!!!! 
We do have the tv/dvd so that will help with the kid's, and Savanna likes to watch tv. It's too bad the Navy can't take the kid's and dog's with the household goods LOL 
On the bright side I found a list of Hotels that take dogs and the Marriott does :whoo: 
Any suggestions on long distance traveling with dogs would be greatly appreciated. I think patience is going to be the key thing here because it will be crazy!!!!!:shot:


----------



## spoofan (Dec 11, 2008)

I really find that Gunther does better if he has a small meal before the car trip.He only threw up once with a full stomach and ate it back right away....not easy to do with yellow bile.So if worst comes to worst he cleans up after himself.
Anything with ginger in it helps to settle the stomach as well.
Maybe take some gravol with you just in case.
Good luck.


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

The breeder warned me that Vega would be car sick, he was a little on the ride home but he hadn't had anything to eat to prepare for the trip home.

Now today I took him on several errands with me. It was a lot of driving a few blocks, stopping, etc... mostly going to the bank, grabbing food, driving to the park to eat lunch, etc... just to get him used to it and he was fine!

I have heard benedryl can help as well as Dramamine (sp?) but haven't tried either of them.


----------



## katey96 (Aug 20, 2009)

my little penny has the same problem almost. I drove her to the pet store to my restaurant to grab water and food and back home. It is a 20 minute drive. She did not vomit. My fiance drove her to the same store to buy a crate and she vomits. I dont know whether it was the different cars or different types of driving? And we are moving and the car ride is going to be 13 hours. We are definetly going to stop half way at my sisters but i was wondering what i could do? He has driven her on an 1.5 hour drive to my aunts house and gave her benadryl vet prescribed all the way there she slept. As soon as he pulled into the drive way she vomited. 

Also i wanted to try the ginger biscuits. Any preference on what kind and where i can buy them, and when i should give them to her?

and we are leaving very early in the morning (2am-3am) so are not driving in the heat for her and me. So she is going to be asleep for a few hours hopefully so any advice please help! even a schedule would be nice. her feeding is 7am, 12am and 5pm ish.


----------



## Sam I Am (Jul 6, 2008)

katey96 said:


> my little penny has the same problem almost. I drove her to the pet store to my restaurant to grab water and food and back home. It is a 20 minute drive. She did not vomit. My fiance drove her to the same store to buy a crate and she vomits. I dont know whether it was the different cars or different types of driving? And we are moving and the car ride is going to be 13 hours. We are definetly going to stop half way at my sisters but i was wondering what i could do? He has driven her on an 1.5 hour drive to my aunts house and gave her benadryl vet prescribed all the way there she slept. As soon as he pulled into the drive way she vomited.
> 
> Also i wanted to try the ginger biscuits. Any preference on what kind and where i can buy them, and when i should give them to her?
> 
> and we are leaving very early in the morning (2am-3am) so are not driving in the heat for her and me. So she is going to be asleep for a few hours hopefully so any advice please help! even a schedule would be nice. her feeding is 7am, 12am and 5pm ish.


I would feed her at 4-5 pm and then not again until you get where you are going. It won't hurt her to go that long. Also treat her like a kid, if she is sleeping try your best not to stop, but as soon as she wakes up and starts moving about, stop as soon as possible and give her a chance for some exercise and fresh air. If you really want no problems at all, ask your vet for a sedative. That's what we do with Sam when we are going to be in the car for more than about 8 hours, less when he was younger.


----------



## maddiek (Nov 3, 2008)

I told my Rallyo trainer that Rufus had that problem as a puppy. She said if I ever get another puppy to give a ginger pill (didn't know they made those) 30 minutes before leaving and again as we leave. She said it wouldn't cause the drowsiness of the benedryl.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Most of our spoos were car sick at first. They all outgrew it; some slower than others but were over it before they were 9 months old. Theirs was due to motion sickness. 

However, I think yours is anxiety as he is showing signs of being sick before he even gets into the car. Billy was like that. He would start to drool as I was putting in. Inevitably he would vomit and then he would be fine. I just kept bringing him out whenever I could and making sure that he got out often to walk around and get some fresh air and made a big deal about it. Eventually he just stopped.

They have traveled with us from Vermont to Rhodes Island, New York, New Hampshire, and Massachusetts and none of them get sick anymore. Thank goodness!!

I hope you find something that helps you help him get over his sickness.
_


----------



## katey96 (Aug 20, 2009)

Thanx for your help. I'm gonna try the ginger and hopefully that will take it away. Do I just buy them at petsmart or should I just ask for them at my favorite pet store right now? I am hoping too that the new food I got will ease her stomach to as she had a tendancy to regurgitate after eating science diet (vet recomended) now I got the innova evo small bites food.


----------



## jmi (Jan 3, 2010)

My older poodle, who is five years now always got sick when he was little, but I love to travel/hike so I wasn’t going to let this stop us. so little by little , ride after ride he got better. He sometimes drools now, but hasn’t thrown up in years. So my advice to you is, keep bring your dog out, even if its only a short trip to the bank and make sure you don’t feed him before you leave.


----------



## trj602 (Nov 27, 2009)

Both Peyton and Jagger used to have the same issue with car sickness no matter the length of the ride. I solved the car sickness episodes by giving them 1 Dramamine and 2 Ginger capsules each at least 30 minutes prior to any trip. I also make sure that it has been at least 3 hours since their last meal. Works like a charm and I haven't had any episodes since.


----------



## Mister (Sep 10, 2008)

I agree with holding their breakfast if you know your going on a car ride...however you can fix it. 
My old lady used to get very car sick after only being in a car for about a half mile....true motion sickness i think.
So after i got my license i wanted to take ever everywhere (years back lol before the spoo and before she got so old)....so i began taking her on short frequent trips....slowly increasing the distance and like magic her car sickness dissapeared. She would ride in the car everyday to the barn with me and no messes.....
Maybe this would work for you....


----------

